# How does your city look during Christmas?



## Charles Dubai (Nov 9, 2006)

wooooooooooow


----------



## Charles Dubai (Nov 9, 2006)

kansas city its beautiful


----------



## kickass923 (Feb 16, 2006)

> shayan
> Quote:
> lol! you do know that Jeruzalem is in The middle east dont you? LOL @ westernworld holidays! haha


1st
i didnt say anything about the middle east

and what i am saying is that it makes me laugh when i see that x-mas has been so commercialized that a prodomitly muslium country celebrates it

i mean you dont see ramaidon celebrated in the usa and there is like 5 million musliums there

and yes it is a western world holiday(meaning europe and america) because back 100-200 years ago it was only(almost) celebrated in the western world 

fyi i lived in saudi arabia and dubai and kuwait so i am not ignorant to the geography of the middle east
but anyway i dont want to get in a argument about this just want to set things straight


----------



## Chi649 (Mar 30, 2005)

Chicago

Sorry if there are too many here


----------



## Charles Dubai (Nov 9, 2006)

wwwwwwwwwwoooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwww
you lived me without words!!!!!!


----------



## parisuite (Apr 14, 2006)

those Chicago ones are really nice!!


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The ESB also has a special lighting for Hannukah as well.


----------



## Chi649 (Mar 30, 2005)

^^ That's beautiful. The ESB has spectacular lighting any time.


----------



## BoNduRanT (Nov 18, 2005)

Location: City Park, Laoag City, Ilocos Norte, Philippines.

Ilocos Norte is the home province of the Philippines late dictator Ferdinand Marcos.
Indigenous and recycable materials were used to decorate the plaza this year.




























Instead of using reindeers and the traditional santa kart. The designers used our very own kalesa and several horses made of straws. The kalesa is used as a public and tourist transport up to this day.









The Tobacco Monopoly Monument beside the Christmas tree.




































The arches and dome were built using bamboo.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

I'd say christmas decoration suits the smaller german cities the best! But right now I am just to lazy searching for some...


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Just like there is a giant Christmas tree at Rockefeller Ctr, there is also a giant menorah at Grand Army Plaza in Brooklyn.


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Pictures of Singapore during Christmas 

By Babystan:








[/QUOTE]


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

By Babystan:
1.









2.







[/QUOTE]


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Centrepoint, Orchard Rd, by Encon:







[/URL][/QUOTE]

Street scenes of Orchard Road:







[/URL]


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Hong Kong





































Scroll>>>>


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Singapore during Christmas by babystan03:

1.









2.









3.







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kheldane (Jul 6, 2006)

kickass923 said:


> 1st
> i mean you dont see ramaidon celebrated in the usa and there is like 5 million musliums there


Uh, 1st of all, every muslim that I know in the US "celebrates" Ramadan, as you put it...

...and 2nd, Ramadan doesn't involve putting a bunch of lights on your bushes or plastic reindeer in the front yard - so its kind of hard to "see" it being celebrated. However, I guarantee if you are in a muslim house after sundown during ramadan, you will be enjoying the fellowship, same as christmas.


----------



## waynewung (Aug 19, 2006)

eye-opening!!


----------



## ToRoNto g-town (Nov 26, 2005)

looking at some of the pics, theres nothing like a nice cold snowy christmas.


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

Took these pictures of Toronto from miketoronto on SSP


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Tiaren, there you have some! (Little charming german cities at christmas=)


Wernigerode/Germany - Christmas Market :banana:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*HONG KONG*

Source : http://www.pbase.com/besati/hong_kong

* 2005 *





































*2004*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*More from HONG KONG*

By *Garrey* from a Hong Kong transport forum :




























By *awu* from a Hong Kong forum :


----------



## Skyliner (Jul 26, 2006)

Here is a sampling of photos from the charming small/mid-sized city of Greenville, South Carolina. These were taken by myself last week.


----------



## monkeyronin (May 18, 2006)

More of Toronto from the folks at SSP


----------



## ARTЁM (Nov 17, 2004)

My city, Milan, Italy looks rather shamefull for Christmas, i hope that our authorities will comprehend this TRAGIC situation and will change smth, otherwise it our city will be sad on Christmas! HHHMMMMMM


----------



## MilwaukeeMark (Nov 25, 2005)

Here's Milwaukee:


----------



## Charles Dubai (Nov 9, 2006)

WOW ALL THE PHOTOS ARE BEAUTIFUL THANKS FOR POSTING!!!!!!


----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)

Do you see the green and red on our spires, it is christmas time baby and that is how chicago show it on our skyline!


----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)

*Chicago Style*


----------



## Charles Dubai (Nov 9, 2006)

MORE PHOTOS PLEASE????????????


----------



## Charles Dubai (Nov 9, 2006)

PLEASE


----------



## hosein_300 (Nov 18, 2006)

oh i love medellin's Christmas, is brillant, and other diferent world.
medellin is unique


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*Wow to all*

Toronto, Chicago, Hong Kong, and Singapore.... wowww. Nice touches guys. 

New York City at Christmas from some of our friends at the NY Forums...

The first are all from NewYorker2005/RFC Graphics.













































































































Bravo NewYorker2005 those were incredible shots.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

*A bit more...*

Prince of Soul:










Very common in Brooklyn and Manhattan residential nabes>>>:










It aint a _real_ xmas without the snow ya know...




























^^ Well this is wha the city looks like at Christmas.
























































From Kznyc2k ^^



















^^ Eddie over at WiredNewYork.com










Colin Gregory Palmer took this one 
www.ColinGregoryPalmer.net


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

*BANGKOK*














































:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## LordBaltimore (Dec 11, 2006)

*Fireworks herald the 35th lighting of the Washington Monument in Mount Vernon Place, Baltimore, Maryland USA. *
_(Baltimore Sun photo by Monica Lopossay) _


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Vienna


----------



## AntonAmeneiro (May 6, 2005)

Oviedo
(Spain)


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

This bump is let everyone know that this topic already exists and that there is no need to create another one.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

kickass923 said:


> well i think its a bit ironic that even though the government in iran hates america and the like
> they still have one of the most westernworld holidays
> i know ppl will say stuff like "oh thats not true"
> but we all know it is


Christmas is Not an american holiday, nor western. It's great to see that their is religious freedom in a country like Iran. 
What is ironic, is that many westerners can't give a damn about Christ, yet they go christmas mad come December.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sadly, for the sake of being politically correct, the term 'Merry Christmas' is gradually being replaced by 'Happy Holidays' so not to offend those who don't celebrate Christ's birth. I find that quite perplexing.


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

hkskyline said:


> Sadly, for the sake of being politically correct, the term 'Merry Christmas' is gradually being replaced by 'Happy Holidays' so not to offend those who don't celebrate Christ's birth. I find that quite perplexing.


sound like "Happy meals" ,anyway in Europe is stil and always Christmas:lol:


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

*Bailey Fountain, Grand Army Plaza (Brooklyn):*


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

More great photos of Christmas in NYC...


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

On Monday, I noticed that ESB had a blue lighting, which means that Hanukkah is not too far away.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Jakob said:


> *Istanbul, Turkey*


----------



## LordChaos80 (May 10, 2006)

hkskyline said:


> Sadly, for the sake of being politically correct, the term 'Merry Christmas' is gradually being replaced by 'Happy Holidays' so not to offend those who don't celebrate Christ's birth. I find that quite perplexing.


Can´t express how much I have learned to hate political correctness as years passed by.


----------



## Charles Dubai (Nov 9, 2006)

wow new york city is beautiful !!!!! i love it


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

The X-mas tree on the City Hall Square in Copenhagen..


----------



## LordBaltimore (Dec 11, 2006)

*Charm City!!!!!*



LordBaltimore said:


> *Fireworks herald the 35th lighting of the Washington Monument in Mount Vernon Place, Baltimore, Maryland USA. *
> _(Baltimore Sun photo by Monica Lopossay) _


*Miracle on 34th Street in Baltimore:*



















With temperatures in the 30s, spectators stay in their car to watch the Christmas light displays on 34th Street in Hampden, Baltimore.
(Sun photo by Chiaki Kawajiri) 
Dec 25, 2002


----------



## LordBaltimore (Dec 11, 2006)

34th Street Video:
http://wjz.com/video/[email protected]


----------



## Charles Dubai (Nov 9, 2006)

wow very nice fireworks!!!!


----------



## Chilled (Dec 12, 2006)

:angel1: :angel1: :angel1: Wowwwww.


----------



## DenverDane (Sep 10, 2003)

From Denver, Colorado, USA:

Colorado State Capitol in Christmas colors...


Daniels & Fisher Tower.


16th Street Mall.


Denver Union Station.


Denver City & County Building.


----------



## tigidig14 (Mar 5, 2005)

theyre fine


----------



## Kenneth K San Diego (Dec 15, 2006)

*Beautiful Pictures*

Thanks for sharing the beautiful pictures of your country. If only our governments can appreciate the beauty of all nations ! Peace to you all!










alitezar said:


> Tehran/ IRAN
> 
> Although Iran is a Muslim country there is a population of Christian people living there and as a courtsey to the Christian Citizens Tehran also celebrates the Christmas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kenneth K San Diego (Dec 15, 2006)

*Pictures*

Thanks for sharing the beautiful pictures of your country... !!!! I should take a trip there since I am on the border of Mexico! Feliz Navidad !!!!! 








carlscrapers said:


> THIS IS MEXICO CITY:


----------



## Charles Dubai (Nov 9, 2006)

wwwooooooowwwwww all the pictures are beautiful thanks for participate in this thread i hope that you have a very merry christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and a happy new year!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Kenneth K San Diego said:


> Thanks for sharing the beautiful pictures of your country. If only our governments can appreciate the beauty of all nations ! Peace to you all!


Thank you very much Kenneth for your kind comment


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2004)

Lisbon, Portugal
Christmas lights in Lisbon are probably some of the most beautiful around!


----------



## DenverDane (Sep 10, 2003)

Christmas in *Copenhagen, Denmark*:


----------



## Charles Dubai (Nov 9, 2006)

wow really good!!!!!!!^^^^


----------



## FMR-STL (Dec 1, 2006)

Beautiful Pictures! Looks exciting!


----------



## ThaiSiamese (Dec 26, 2005)

Bangkok, Thailand



Ten said:


> Peninsular plaza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QUOTE=Ten;10933787]


































[/QUOTE]



KENDO said:


> http://www.taklong.com/pictpost/s-pi.php?No=102681





KENDO said:


> http://www.taklong.com/pictpost/s-pi.php?No=102681


----------



## ThaiSiamese (Dec 26, 2005)

Bangkok



Ten said:


> Zen grand openning





Ten said:


>





KENDO said:


> http://www.taklong.com/pictpost/s-pi.php?No=102783


----------



## ThaiSiamese (Dec 26, 2005)

Bangkok



Ten said:


> some more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jetairliner (Sep 14, 2002)

Some pictures taken by me of *MADRID *these days


----------



## Charles Dubai (Nov 9, 2006)

_MERRY CHRISTMAS I HOPE YOU HAVE A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS SSC_:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## TheOingoBoingoBandit (Mar 16, 2005)

I've always wanted to go for a long walk on Christmas day to find out what's it like. Ealier today I finally managed to find out with an epic 17-mile, six-hour return trek from Kensington in the West to Shad Thames in the East.

Expecting London to be a ghost town, I was shocked to find quite a lot of people on the street (admittingly tourists - I presume hotel rooms must be rather boring) and many independent grocery stores and fast food restaurants open (yes they are mostly run by non-Christian asians, but I'm an athesiest and I appreciate the day off!). In fact, it was more like a quiet Sunday. Only areas around London Bridge station and the city were truely empty.

Here are my photos from today...




Kensington High Street. Almost all shops shut, but many peopile on the street.



























Kensington Gardens. Quiet, but not empty.


















The recently built new wing of the Natural History Museum and the closed ice rink.


















Roads leading up to Harrods (which was closed).


















Wellington Arch at Hyde Park Corner. Quite a lot of cars on the road today.









Quite a fair few tourists visting her Maj. The flag raised means that she was at home, which is a bit strange as she usually spends Christmas at her estate in Scotland.


















Like Kensington Gardens, St James Park had it's fair share of visitors today.









Roads leading up to the Houses of Parliment.


















Westminster Bridge was busy and complete with it's usual caramel peanuts vendors. I guess illegal immingrants don't get Christmas off either!









Tourists besides the London Eye (closed for today).









New architecture next to Waterloo station. 









Bloomberg LED video screen (wipth proof of the date!) next to the entrance of Waterloo.

















The locked Waterloo station looking very empty.









A few tourists passing Tate Modern gallery and using the Millenium Bridge.


















Rather quiet on London Bridge.









Tooley Street looking very qupiet.









Rennovation work to the entrance of Guys Hospital. Regulars to this forum will understand why I have not taken any photos of the hospital building.









London Bridge Station looking very inactive.


















Hay's Galleria (which features it's own Chrismas shop that is open all year round except err, today!)









MoreLondon empty of it's usual workers.









Further along Tooley Street.


















The Design Musuem Ideas Tank with Carnary Wharf in the background. It has taken three hours to get here and now it's time to walk back home.









Do you really need telling what this is?!


















Closed ice rink next to the Tower of London.









Reaching the city, my journey is now feeling rather lonely.


















Standing underneath Lloyds of London looking up and seeing it's reflection onto a new modern building across the road.









Even here there was still some traffic.









The mighty Tower 42.









Some more photos of the city.































































Looking at the Tate Modern and Millenium Bridge from the other side of the river. 









Anyone who doesn't know what this building is should leave the forum immediantly.









Blackfriars roundabout with the Millenium Wheel in the background.









Heading towards Holborn.









Piccadilly Circus.













































Roadsworks at Knightsbridge with the lit up Harrods in the background. Almost home.











Hope you have enjoyed my photo diary.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

^ I can't see your photos TheOingoBoingoBandit.


----------



## Charles Dubai (Nov 9, 2006)

i cant see them too!!!!!!!hno:


----------



## TheOingoBoingoBandit (Mar 16, 2005)

krull said:


> ^ I can't see your photos TheOingoBoingoBandit.




All fixed, see above!


----------



## Charles Dubai (Nov 9, 2006)

really cool pictures!!!


----------



## Charles Dubai (Nov 9, 2006)

wow all the cities in christmas are beautiful


----------



## Charles Dubai (Nov 9, 2006)

their are allot of pics we need to change of page


----------



## Charles Dubai (Nov 9, 2006)

happy new year!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charles Dubai (Nov 9, 2006)

and i hope you had a verry merry christmas!!!!


----------



## Charles Dubai (Nov 9, 2006)

change of page!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

